# Sliding Mortise Jig



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

I just completed the mortising jig for my Incra table, for those who have an Incra table with the highrise cap and looking for a salutation to a mortising jig then this will work great for you.

As owners of the Incra jig we can take advantage of the system being mechanical and knowing how easy it is to return to the same setting for repeatable cuts and setups without pulling out the measuring tape to reset the jig for the same cuts you did last week. The fact that the Incra system is well known for its capabilities of making tons of box joints with it's template driven system, it can be applied the same way for mortise cuts just by recording the setup using the slide in templates that come in the kit. 

Setting up for the first mortise cut is simple just by centering the router bit were you want it and slide the auto centering scale to O on the cursur in the LS Positioners base and you're ready to make the first cut, if need be, it can be fine tuned by the micro adjuster to get the cut right were you want it. The carriage on the LS Positioner has five slots for measuring scales that can be added for other mortising setups down the road.

Both the fence and highrise cap on the Incra will accept 1/4 20 rectangular nuts allowing the panel to slide along the fence and cap, so that's half the battle won when you plan to make the jig.

My jig is made from 15" X 7" 3/4 X 5/8 melamine I had in my scrap pile.
I added 2, 5 1/2" utility tracks and 2, Pro-Grip clamps to secure the work piece and prevent lifting while the bit is being plunged. I also added a top cap and push-pull handle to guide the jig along the fence and highrise cap
I'm happy to report that this setup works perfect, now if MLCS will start stocking the motorized router lift again I can mount the PC890 under the table and lift it with the foot pedal so I can ditch the manual crank system on the Triton TRC-001. Here's the pictures.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very impressive, Glen... and nicely executed! Good use of the highrise, too.


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Jim

I figured that highrise would come in handy one day, again thanks for the comments.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Glen:

Excellent work! Thanks for the ideas!

Cassandra


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Glen:
> 
> Excellent work! Thanks for the ideas!
> 
> Cassandra


You're welcome Cassandra

The LS super system has more hidden gems I'm sure Cassandra have you tried using the wonder fence and the LS as a jointer?

Cheers
Glen


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Glen L said:


> You're welcome Cassandra
> 
> The LS super system has more hidden gems I'm sure Cassandra have you tried using the wonder fence and the LS as a jointer?
> 
> ...


Yes, I did, Glen. It's a treat to set-up and use. Once the fences are offset to each other, one can then use the micro-adjuster to get the outfeed fence properly aligned with the bit.

Cassandra


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a very impressive jig. Well done!


----------

